# Old LGB Massoth Sound Boards



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All,

I have an old LGB 2019s with the Massoth sound board in the tender. The first time I tried it sound REALLY sick, then I added the 9V battery and it was better but not what I was hoping for. So here is the question, what kind of sound should I expect out of this sound board. Also, does anyone have ANY idea what all 13-14 POTS on the two boards are for? Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-Li has replacement boards for that engine. Bell is OK, Whistle is horrid to me, and chuff is OK. 

Newer digital boards are nicer, but not exact swap outs.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Rich,

Sound preference is strictly a personal thing. I have found that what sounds terrible to one person may sound great or acceptable to another. Several times I have sold sound systems I did not like to others who really loved them and I like some sounds others do not.

The LGB analog sound units are pretty old now so it is not unlikely that some of them have or are failing. On the other hand I have found that with locos that have not been run in a long time (a year or more) and do not sound right, it often fixes the sound if I just run the loco for an hour or more (probably the capacitors are being rejuvenated).

The analog sound does sound different but for me it is a sound I have become accustomed to and I often do not notice when running LGB Moguls with analog and digital sound systems at the same time.

As for the POTS, I have been told that there are VERY few people who know how to adjust them and for anyone else to try to adjust them will likely make the situation a lot worse. To the best of my knowledge there has never been any information released on what the individual pots do but I may be wrong.

Jerry


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Jerry,

Thanks for the update. I will try running for an hour or so and see if the sound gets any better. This old engine is like a classic car, really don't want to put a new parts in it as I want to keep it as original as possible! Thanks


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By rreiffer on 10 Jun 2011 07:52 AM 
Jerry,

Thanks for the update. I will try running for an hour or so and see if the sound gets any better. This old engine is like a classic car, really don't want to put a new parts in it as I want to keep it as original as possible! Thanks


Hi Rich,

At the time they were made the LGB Analog Sound units were the best available IMHO. After running them all these years I have become so accustomed to their sound that I am quite happy with it. To some extent the sound lets me know which locomotive is running when it is out of sight.

When you run the loco, run it fairly fast (with enough voltage to charge the sound system well) and have a fresh 9 volt battery in the tender. I don't mean maximum speed - just your normal fast running speed. I think it can harm the electronics in these old sound systems to leave them for long periods without running (charging/cycling) them.

Let me know how it works out for you.

Jerry


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to agree with Jerry. When I worked at Niagara Hobby & Craft in Buffalo we would invariably get a mogul in from soem customers that was stored away fro the year and only brought out at Christmas time to run around the tree. We'd put it on the store layout for an hour or so adn call them back up the next day. No charge but let them know that the capacitors needed recharged after sitting so long and simply running it for a while fixed the problem. 

Chas


----------

